# Wax moth repellent list



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Acetic acid (vinegar); works on moths, beetles, bee disease and possibly mice. No need to freeze frames first it kills all stages. Does not expire. It's cheap. Pretty sure it does not contaminate the comb, acetic is already naturally found in honey. Bees may even like it; I caught a swarm in stored comb that still had a slight vinegar smell. 

Acetic acid bacteria converts alcohol to acetic acid then it's distilled, similar to making alcohol.


----------



## Randyw (May 18, 2012)

FlowerPlanter are you spraying full strength apple cider vinegar on your stored comb?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I buy food grade glacial acetic acid, apply it to a rag resting on the top bar in a sealed box or plastic containers. Use protective equipment, it's the same ingredient in vinegar but very strong. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?330726-acetic-acid-fumigation-for-storage-of-wet-comb

An interesting study about acetic acid bacteria and their symbiotic relationship;

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2976266/


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Too strong for my liking because these comb will be stored inside my
house. I can take them out in the backyard though. There is a safety
precaution that I don't like either. I tend to go for the safer but more
natural plants. I believe cedar and camphor will work too. Bees will live inside
the cedar box also. I'm not sure about using the camphor or sandlewood.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Sulfer strips once a month? Or untill cold wether hits.
Cheers
gww


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't think I ever ever heard of sulfur for wax moth proofing , whats the set up


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Lake trout
Look here.
http://beesource.com/point-of-view/...otection-of-honey-combs-from-wax-moth-damage/

I think they also use it to fumagate wine barrals.
You are on your own cause I have never had enough comb yet that I need to protect. The old timers used to use it on skeps to kill the bees so they could harvest the honey.
Cheers
gww

Ps just scroll down and you will see it on the link I posted.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Lake....
This vidio shows how they use the strips by digging a hole and placing the skep over it. If you fast forward to where he is lighting the strips to place in the hole, it will give you an ideal of what is on my mind.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pozwoU0FKuM&list=PLYXejt7IvbsPfyUS0CehTWrMo9oGKnXFO&index=6
Cheers
gww


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I find it fascinating that vinegar is considered a moth repellent sprayed on comb and a moth attractant in a wax moth trap recipe. 

http://tristatebeekeepers.com/node/80

Whatever you do, don't drop a banana peel in with your stored comb!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I've made my decision now. I will use cedar balls on the inside and then sandlewood oil on
the outside of the cardboard box. Then tape the box with shipping tapes. Nothing will
go in or out. The room will smell like sandlewood. Not sure if the bees will like the sandlewood
smell or not.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So using what I have available, anise powder, citronella oil and lemon grass oil, I melted the wax cubes together in a
non stick pan. The result is a good smelling wax moth repellent wax pieces. Cut to fit inside the 
cardboard boxes on top of the drawn frames. Then sealed the boxes with packaging tapes. Walla! No more
wax moths to infect my drawn frames.


Melted wax-- anise powder, citronella + lemon grass oil:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

low humidity, light, moving air...


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I rather put a blue bug zapper light to attract the wax moths and other
flying insects to kill them off. I've used the mosquitoes bug zapper light before.


----------

